

Should Obesity Be a ‘Disease’? - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/opinion/sunday/should-obesity-be-a-disease.html

======
jack-r-abbit
I think some people do have a medical condition. But "obesity" is just a
symptom of that condition... not the actual condition. Other people are just
fat because they eat too much and/or exercise too little. I think it is
dangerous to just call all obesity a disease.

------
himangshuj
like it or not the fact of matter lies that obesity is the single biggest
avoidable cause of medical expenses. Mental stigma or not a spade should be
called a spade

------
paulhauggis
go to Africa and live there for a year. Strangely, your "disease" will be
cured

~~~
spingsprong
[http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284902](http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284902)

------
jeremyirony
I would rather call that a 'disorder'... mental disorder to be specific.

